# Allen Iverson



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I know this topic has been beat to death, but I haven't noticed that many recently

With Allen's great play lately, would you consider trading him, whilst his value is at his highest?

If not, why?

If so, what kind of trade would you be looking at


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

If the price was right..


----------



## Sykk (Mar 1, 2005)

it depends on what we can get for him! in fact i would only give him up for some young talents just like Ben Gordon or Harris and Daniels maybe...


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

the only trades that i wud accept are wade 4 ivy.....heat would beat anyone wit a.i and shaq, manu, and tony parker for iverson...a.i would win a title with duncan, other than that ill take those scoring titles.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

mellow-dramatik said:


> the only trades that i wud accept are wade 4 ivy.....heat would beat anyone wit a.i and shaq, manu, and tony parker for iverson...a.i would win a title with duncan, other than that ill take those scoring titles.


I dont think either teams in those trades would do it.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

I'd really like to see Iverson finish his career as a Sixer, he's done so much for the organization, and he wants to stay


----------



## Sykk (Mar 1, 2005)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> I'd really like to see Iverson finish his career as a Sixer, he's done so much for the organization, and he wants to stay


yeah exactly! and i hope that he can win a championship in his great career! he deserves that!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

It really depends on what we can get for him. It's extremely hard to get equal value back when dealing a superstar so we may end up never trading him.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Would you guys trade him for Bibby???


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

iverson is worth more than just bibby, prob bibby, bobby jackson n darius songaila......but i dont even think thats worth enough for a.i


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

mellow-dramatik said:


> iverson is worth more than just bibby, prob bibby, bobby jackson n darius songaila......but i dont even think thats worth enough for a.i


I wouldn't trade Bibby for AI. Not after what I've seen after Cwebb has gone there.


----------



## Sykk (Mar 1, 2005)

as i said! i would only trade AI if i would get some talent back! that means that the guys who are traded have to be younger than AI! i think that i would trade him for quiete a lot of the Bulls' or even the Mavs' young palyers... Like Ben Gordon, Deng, Chandler, Harris, Daniels just to mention some names!


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I wouldn't trade Bibby for AI. Not after what I've seen after Cwebb has gone there.


That's your opinion. Personally, I believe that Iverson is more valuable than Bibby (not taking away anything from Bibby, who's an excellent PG), and would much rather see Iverson finish his career in Philly.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

If O'Brien's gone, and we would add Bibby (wouldn't happen, but I'm just saying) we'd be a better TEAM than we are right now. Maybe we'd lose out on the talent, but we'd be pretty good.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> If O'Brien's gone, and we would add Bibby (wouldn't happen, but I'm just saying) we'd be a better TEAM than we are right now. Maybe we'd lose out on the talent, but we'd be pretty good.


Yup.

Give me Bibby and a 1st rounder. I'd do the trade.

The Sixers franchise has to be bigger than any one player, and the franchise needs to do whats in the franchises best interest.

I love AI as much as the next fan, but the franchise is more important than the player.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> If O'Brien's gone, and we would add Bibby (wouldn't happen, but I'm just saying) we'd be a better TEAM than we are right now. Maybe we'd lose out on the talent, but we'd be pretty good.


:biggrin:

I completely agree! AI needs, to go! And they HAVE to get one or more good role players for him! Just like they did with Barkley! After that they... Oh, wait...nevermind...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

sliccat said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> I completely agree! AI needs, to go! And they HAVE to get one or more good role players for him! Just like they did with Barkley! After that they... Oh, wait...nevermind...


If you think Mike Bibby's just a role player you're wrong.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> If you think Mike Bibby's just a role player you're wrong.


Well, that depends on your definition of role player. If your think of role player as Kyle Korver, then sure, I'd be wrong. But Bibby is a role player in the sense that he's not a guy who you can use to dominate an offense or defense. He's more of a guy who's good with five other good players. Kind of like Chris Webber. But a team with Bibby, Webber, Korver, Iggy, and Dalembert is going nowhere, until Iggy develops offensively, and then Bibby will be in the last years of his prime, and webber will be a ghost.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

It seems like a lot of you are implying it's AI's fault that we're in this situation? AI's done everything the coach asked of him including switching to play point. If Larry Brown can coach AI all the way to the Finals, then why can't O'Brien do the same. 
I would say our team on paper is better than the Finals team a few yrs ago. So, no to trading AI. I want him to win a championship in Philly. This team reminds me of our Olympic bb team. 

Lots of talent = few wins. 

Who's to blame = the coach.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

alleninsf said:


> It seems like a lot of you are implying it's AI's fault that we're in this situation? AI's done everything the coach asked of him including switching to play point. If Larry Brown can coach AI all the way to the Finals, then why can't O'Brien do the same.
> I would say our team on paper is better than the Finals team a few yrs ago. So, no to trading AI. I want him to win a championship in Philly. This team reminds me of our Olympic bb team.
> 
> Lots of talent = few wins.
> ...


 :cheers: 

AI=God :biggrin:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

alleninsf said:


> It seems like a lot of you are implying it's AI's fault that we're in this situation? AI's done everything the coach asked of him including switching to play point. If Larry Brown can coach AI all the way to the Finals, then why can't O'Brien do the same.
> I would say our team on paper is better than the Finals team a few yrs ago. So, no to trading AI. I want him to win a championship in Philly. This team reminds me of our Olympic bb team.
> 
> Lots of talent = few wins.
> ...


No one's putting all the blame on AI, it's just some (myself included) are refusing to absolve him of all the blame. While on paper this team is better than the Finals team, paper doesn't speak anything about chemistry, which is the major thing I miss about that team. 

Also the Eastern Conference now is a lot more difficult than it was that season, and it's getting better, so while hoping to get AI a championship in the city, we have to look at things realistically.


----------

